# You probably get this all the time...I can't get my covers to display here/threa



## Sheri Gill (Aug 13, 2010)

I have been trying to get my two books to display in my threads.  This is my first post btw   My books are A Knight In Glendalough and Whispers Of Angels, both under my name Sheri Gill.

Can anyone help me?  ARghhh!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I followed the instructions here:Signature Book Cover links and Profile (avatar) pics - A Tutorial (not finished)


----------

